# 2019, SE 4 motion. "Driving Mode" has to be set every time?



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

My wife's 19 Tiguan. She goes into driving Mode. Chooses custom. Sets it to "Eco". Car is now in custom/Eco.

When she turns off car and turns back, car is no longer in custom/Eco. 

My Alltrack stays in custom/Eco between starts. 

Can someone else test this?

Is this documented?



Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

xtravbx said:


> My wife's 19 Tiguan. She goes into driving Mode. Chooses custom. Sets it to "Eco". Car is now in custom/Eco.
> 
> When she turns off car and turns back, car is no longer in custom/Eco.
> 
> ...


Just have her set up a driver profile, otherwise this sounds like pretty standard behavior.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

She has a profile setup.

It stays in "Custom" but not Eco.

My Alltrack stays in custom AND Eco.

I question if this is normal. Going by my Alltrack and.common sense, it.is not...



Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

xtravbx said:


> She has a profile setup.
> 
> It stays in "Custom" but not Eco.
> 
> ...


Going by my Tiguan, and the fact, it does not do this with a driver profile setup, it sounded like the best advice, I could give at the moment. 

Since, you say she has one set, then I would definitely say this is a wonky behavior.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

I appreciate it. Maybe someone can chime in with a VCDS / OBD11 fix or if they experience this

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*2019, SE 4 motion. &quot;Driving Mode&quot; has to be set every time?*

It’s known and in the manual. If you set to Sport or Eco and shut off the car it will default back to Normal mode. While the MIB may show Eco in top left corner, this is a known bug. If you want to put it in Eco, use Custom and tweak to your liking. 

Here’s an example of my Custom settings. 










There is no fix in VCDS/OBD11 for this behavior. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Does it stay in custom, and if you sub select inside custom driving Mode "Eco", will it therefore stay in Eco?



Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s known and in the manual. If you set to Sport or Eco and shut off the car it will default back to Normal mode. While the MIB may show Eco in top left corner, this is a known bug. If you want to put it in Eco, use Custom and tweak to your liking.
> 
> Here’s an example of my Custom settings.
> 
> ...



Hm, you say sport mode is affected too? Mine stays in sport at all times and my profile is set to sport. 

Never noticed it going back to normal. Then again, mine has been in the shop longer than I've had it already from dumb dealer things. Lot damage to the bumper, repaired it/changed bumpers, then they forgot to reconnect park pilot.

Or maybe I just misunderstood what i read, got a case of baby brain right now.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

That sounds like a garbage dealer experience....

Best of luck with that.

I'm going to do.somw more testing on it tomorrow for her and see what I come up with


Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Hm, you say sport mode is affected too? Mine stays in sport at all times and my profile is set to sport.
> 
> Never noticed it going back to normal. Then again, mine has been in the shop longer than I've had it already from dumb dealer things. Lot damage to the bumper, repaired it/changed bumpers, then they forgot to reconnect park pilot.
> 
> Or maybe I just misunderstood what i read, got a case of baby brain right now.


The MIB may show Sport, but if you press the mode on the selector it’ll show Normal. If you have gear up on the AID it’ll show D not S. I know this is normal behavior for Eco and I believe Sport is impacted also. People will misread Economy on the left dial at the bottom for mode especially since the MIB will show Eco, but that’s the economy for gas usage not drive mode. If one presses mode on the selector dial you’ll see it’s back to Normal mode for driving dynamics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

xtravbx said:


> Does it stay in custom, and if you sub select inside custom driving Mode "Eco", will it therefore stay in Eco?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


If you make adjustments in custom whatever you select for Driving Mode it will stay in the mode. I’ve had it set to Economy, Sport and Normal. I prefer Normal with the other settings I’ve made. Never deviates when you have Custom selected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The MIB may show Sport, but if you press the mode on the selector it’ll show Normal. If you have gear up on the AID it’ll show D not S. I know this is normal behavior for Eco and I believe Sport is impacted also. People will misread Economy on the left dial at the bottom for mode especially since the MIB will show Eco, but that’s the economy for gas usage not drive mode. If one presses mode on the selector dial you’ll see it’s back to Normal mode for driving dynamics.


This is not really correct. The only thing that changes upon restart is the transmission mode which is separate from the drive mode. See my explanation below:

They are two different things. Drive Mode, and Transmission Mode.

Drive Mode: Eco, Normal, Sport, Individual (Custom)
Transmission Mode: Eco, Drive, Sport

It gets a little tricky as there is overlap between these two functions. For example, if you move to sport drive mode using the mode button, then the transmission will automatically change to S mode as well.

Same for Eco drive mode- the transmission will change to Eco mode when the eco drive mode is selected. It is important to note, that when you restart the car- for whatever reason, the transmission will always revert back to D, regardless of which drive mode you are in. To reselect S trans mode, you can either toggle the drive modes until sport mode resets, or you can just pull back on the shifter (when in D) for S. To reselect E mode, you have to toggle the drive modes until eco mode resets.

A lot of the time, I end up driving in normal drive mode with sport transmission mode by simply pulling back on the shifter when in D. This is a good balance as it keeps the revs up, but is not as aggressive as full sport mode.

Hope this helps- I know it is confusing.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> xtravbx said:
> 
> 
> > Does it stay in custom, and if you sub select inside custom driving Mode "Eco", will it therefore stay in Eco?
> ...


So I played around with this finally and the vehicle most definitely does not stay in Sport when set to custom. It returns to normal until I hit the mode select button and hit Custom. Then sport kicks on.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

zimmie2652 said:


> So I played around with this finally and the vehicle most definitely does not stay in Sport when set to custom. It returns to normal until I hit the mode select button and hit Custom. Then sport kicks on.


You're confusing sport transmission mode with sport drive mode. It stays in sport drive mode but the transmission mode resets each time you start the car. Reference my post above.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

zimmie2652 said:


> So I played around with this finally and the vehicle most definitely does not stay in Sport when set to custom. It returns to normal until I hit the mode select button and hit Custom. Then sport kicks on.


Yeah this is what I'm saying. 

My "custom" mode is pictured.

When I turn on the car on, it shows that it's in custom. But it shows "D" in the MIB instead of "E", and definitely drives like normal, and not in Eco.

So to enforce my custom settings I have to press mode, and press custom again, even tho custom is already lit, as pictured.









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

xtravbx said:


> Yeah this is what I'm saying.
> 
> My "custom" mode is pictured.
> 
> ...


Again, you're confusing Eco drive mode (you set in your custom profile) with Eco transmission mode. Transmission mode will always reset upon restart and needs to be re-initiated. 

You can see this better by leaving the car in Eco drive mode (instead of custom). You will see E in the MFD, and you will see Eco on the top of the headunit. When you restart the car, it'll still be in Eco on the top of the headunit, but the MFD will say D as the transmission mode will reset upon restart. 

Very stupid that they separate the two functions, yet allow them to have overlap. It's very confusing and annoying.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Again, you're confusing Eco drive mode (you set in your custom profile) with Eco transmission mode. Transmission mode will always reset upon restart and needs to be re-initiated.
> 
> You can see this better by leaving the car in Eco drive mode (instead of custom). You will see E in the MFD, and you will see Eco on the top of the headunit. When you restart the car, it'll still be in Eco on the top of the headunit, but the MFD will say D as the transmission mode will reset upon restart.
> 
> Very stupid that they separate the two functions, yet allow them to have overlap. It's very confusing and annoying.


Thanks for taking the time to walk me through this.

Can you layout the steps for accessing the "Eco driving mode" in the custom profile?

I feel like I'm going crazy. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

The best way is just to remember to swivel the knob when you start it, and it will go back to the mode you want. I really wish we could code this out though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

